# Weed encroaching on my lawn



## Mbcarter967 (Feb 25, 2020)

I have some weeds intermixed with my Kentucky 31 Tall Fescue in my yard. They've really come up mostly over the last month or so. After some research online, I thought I determined it was crabgrass. Saturday, I sprayed some ortho crabgrass killer on it, but it isn't showing any signs of killing it after almost a week. I have attached pictures of it below. Thank you!


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Looks like you have some crabgrass and rescuegrass. It is starting to yellow but it is going to take some time(a few weeks). It is also going to take multiple applications. You have your work cut out for you because that lawn looks to be covered by 50+ percent weeds. I would spray again soon. You also need to put down a pre-emergent now and in late fall.

This is a good resource to help you identify weeds.

http://publications.tamu.edu/TURF_LANDSCAPE/PUB_turf_Herbicides%20for%20Weed%20Control%20in%20Turfgrass.pdf

I am not experienced with TTTF but this publication recommends fenoxaprop. Look for this chemical in a product like:

https://www.amazon.com/BioAdvanced-704100B-Bermudagrass-Control-32-Ounce/dp/B001D25Y0K/ref=sr_1_6?crid=B9ACJV0F41R9&keywords=fenoxaprop-p-ethyl&qid=1582907675&sprefix=fenox%2Caps%2C175&sr=8-6

or

https://www.solutionsstores.com/acclaim-extra

Since you have such a small lawn and I saw in a previous post you were not going to be there for more than two years I would probably just stick with the hose end spray bottles you can find at HD/Lowes/Walmart.


----------

